# Looking for a 4th dog... Need help deciding!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, We bought a house recently. Actually technically it's in escrow still but I'm counting on there being no hiccups and we move in in August. :biggrin:

Anyway, Drew is a butt head and said no more dogs until Mikey croaks. So I said "would you rather me get pregnant?". That put things in perspective and he now says "no 5th dog until Mikey croaks".

Now a big reason for a 4th dog is that Gunner needs a suitable playmate. Sprocket plays woh him but it's not enough. Mikey is just an ornery old dog... So Gunner needs a buddy. 

I am considering a Great Dane, a bluetick, or another rescue pitbull. I would like a puppy because honestly I don't trust dogs when you adopt them as adults. I got Mikey when he was 1.5 and he's a pain in the butt. I'd rather have a fresh canvas to work with. 



Great Dane- I have wanted one my entire life and we have ample space! I would be worried for Sprocket to get trampled but that can happen with any dog. Also the Dane would not fit in my car as an adult comfortably so unless we take the truck, trips are out until we get a new car.

Bluetick - Jesse and Buck caused me to fall in love with a breed I've always admired. Pretty much Gunners same size, would love the property, Drew could train him to bear hunt! haha. Can't really think of cons except maybe the loudness but that's a hound for ya 

Pitbull rescue - what can I say, I adore these dogs and would gladly bring another into my home. Would be a perfect partner for Gunner. Cons- I would like a different breed of dog. 

Thoughts?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, you have to think of your lifestyle. You pack up the dogs and go camping. You go lots of places you need to be able to fit your whole pack into the car to get to. You don't want to get a dog you'll have to leave behind 

Or, you could buy an SUV


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the house!!! :cheer2:
Hard work paying off!! Awesome!!

Sorry, I'm no help, all breeds sound equally great :smile:


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on the house and on the decision to get another dog! 

Even though I'm partial to pit bulls, I think I would say to go with the hound in your situation. I have a feeling that you do want a different breed and also if you take in a pit bull puppy, it has a higher chance of growing up to be reactive to other dogs. And if you want a dog primarily as a playmate, it seems like the hound would be the safest choice in that area. 

And before you get a great dane, it seems like you would need more planning (in terms of getting another car, etc). 

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats again on the house... and I would say, pit bull! Most breeds of dog play best with their own kind- similar play style and personality. Or a different kind of bully breed- a bull terrier maybe?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Well, We bought a house recently. Actually technically it's in escrow still but I'm counting on there being no hiccups and we move in in August. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, Drew is a butt head and said no more dogs until Mikey croaks. So I said "would you rather me get pregnant?". That put things in perspective and he now says "no 5th dog until Mikey croaks".
> 
> ...


LOL! Jesse and Buck have us thinking about a Bluetick next as well! Jesse has lots of hound knowledge.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I would strongly advise against another Pit Bull. PBs are more often than not dog reactive or aggressive to some degree or another as they age. Since you want a playmate for your other dog, a breed prone to not being doggy friendly as they mature is a poor choice. How old is Gunner again? He could also decide that he doesn't particularly like other dogs as he gets older. Riddle was extremely dog friendly until about four, and since then has gotten progressively less tolerant of other dogs.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree, if you are going with a puppy don't get a pit bull unless you are willing to crate (or confine) and rotate someday. It's not a guarantee of course, but it's a greater possibility with a bully breed. When you adopt a shelter pup you never know what it's going to grow up like. Puppies aren't blank canvasses, they come with their genetic make up. We got a 10 week old puppy who ended up being very aggressive, his fearfulness was already there at ten weeks of age, he was aggressive by 4 months of age, it was in his genes. So if I were to ever get another PUPPY I'd go to a breeder, a good breeder, who proves that their dogs have proper temperaments. But I never want another pup anyways, Tucker was such a miserable puppy, I much prefer his adult self. No pee, no biting, no mass destruction. 

It sounds like the bluetick is the best fit! I am partial to Danes myself but if you'd need to buy a new car to fit him then perhaps not lol.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Agree with the others re: the Pit Bull. I always say that you should never just get a dog as a friend for your other dog. YOU need to want the other dog (which is sounds like you do), because there's always a chance (especially with Bully breeds) that they'll decide not to like each other, or your other dogs, and then you get to have a crate & rotate situation on your hands.

I'm not a Hound fan, to be honest, so I'd probably go the Dane route. Although they come with their own set of issues as well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, you have to think of your lifestyle. You pack up the dogs and go camping. You go lots of places you need to be able to fit your whole pack into the car to get to. You don't want to get a dog you'll have to leave behind
> 
> Or, you could buy an SUV


We take the truck camping so there isn't any issue with that  We plan to buy a new car anyway. This would just speed up the process! 



funshine said:


> Congrats on the house!!! :cheer2:
> Hard work paying off!! Awesome!!
> 
> Sorry, I'm no help, all breeds sound equally great :smile:


Thanks! 



SonyaBullyDog said:


> Congrats on the house and on the decision to get another dog!
> 
> Even though I'm partial to pit bulls, I think I would say to go with the hound in your situation. I have a feeling that you do want a different breed and also if you take in a pit bull puppy, it has a higher chance of growing up to be reactive to other dogs. And if you want a dog primarily as a playmate, it seems like the hound would be the safest choice in that area.
> 
> ...


I am leaning heavily towards the hound. 

Regarding the pitbull concerns. I understand it and I take it into consideration. However, I do not base my choice off of "what ifs". Any dog has the ability to not like dogs. I already crate my dogs while we are away. I don't plan to change that when we move. My dogs are only left together when we are with them. Gunner is about 15 months old now. He has never showed the slightest inkling of rejecting other dogs. He has been exposed to every kind of dog you can think of and has always reacted positively. He is submissive and playful. He goes to work with me every day and have never had any issues or even the hint of an issue. 



Caty M said:


> Congrats again on the house... and I would say, pit bull! Most breeds of dog play best with their own kind- similar play style and personality. Or a different kind of bully breed- a bull terrier maybe?


Oh a different kind of bully breed would be cool! I'm definitely open to a bull terrier. 



naturalfeddogs said:


> LOL! Jesse and Buck have us thinking about a Bluetick next as well! Jesse has lots of hound knowledge.


I have talked with her quite a bit! She put me in contact with her breeder


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Agree with the others re: the Pit Bull. I always say that you should never just get a dog as a friend for your other dog. YOU need to want the other dog (which is sounds like you do), because there's always a chance (especially with Bully breeds) that they'll decide not to like each other, or your other dogs, and then you get to have a crate & rotate situation on your hands.
> 
> I'm not a Hound fan, to be honest, so I'd probably go the Dane route. Although they come with their own set of issues as well.


I am not getting a dog just so it plays with Gunner. I WANT another dog for many reasons other than Gunners friend. 

I have already said my piece regarding the pitbull.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This dog won't be coming for up to a year. I want to get goats first


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Now a big reason for a 4th dog is that Gunner needs a suitable playmate. Sprocket plays woh him but it's not enough. Mikey is just an ornery old dog... So Gunner needs a buddy.





Sprocket said:


> I am not getting a dog just so it plays with Gunner. I WANT another dog for many reasons other than Gunners friend.
> 
> I have already said my piece regarding the pitbull.


The quoted part above it the only reason I mentioned it. You didn't really give any other reasons as to why you wanted a 4th dog, just that Gunner needed a friend/playmate.

At 15 months, he's still a pup. Most dogs don't turn on until they're 2-3yrs., sometimes older. So just always have that in the back of your mind. I don't live my life by "what ifs" either (as can be seen by me having 3 Bully breeds), but I'm not naive and know that at any point, any of my dogs could decide they don't like each other. So just so long as you're aware of the possibility, then it's not a problem.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> The quoted part above it the only reason I mentioned it. You didn't really give any other reasons as to why you wanted a 4th dog, just that Gunner needed a friend/playmate.
> 
> At 15 months, he's still a pup. Most dogs don't turn on until they're 2-3yrs., sometimes older. So just always have that in the back of your mind. I don't live my life by "what ifs" either (as can be seen by me having 3 Bully breeds), but I'm not naive and know that at any point, any of my dogs could decide they don't like each other. So just so long as you're aware of the possibility, then it's not a problem.


I am glad we are on the same page  

The reason for stating that reason first is because it is important. Not the main reason but a big one to consider when getting a new dog. I wouldn't get a breed of dog for selfish reasons and not consider who is already in my home. I have already done that when i got Gunner. Thankfully everything is peachy


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Oh a different kind of bully breed would be cool! I'm definitely open to a bull terrier.


Yes, you should get one! They are just absolutely amazing! That said, if you do get one, make sure you know what you're getting yourself into. They are not like any other dog that I have met. It's as if they are a mix of a donkey, piglet, and pure craziness. In my experience, a bull terrier will require an hour or so of insane play/ exercise, and then they are out for the next 23 hours. There doesn't seem to be anything in between! Also, if you attempt to "punish" them, they laugh in your face  And their stubbornness is through the roof. You REALLY have to convince them that they should do what you ask.

I can't imagine having another breed though! 

Just for fun, here's a photo of when Sonya decided that she was done walking (about 30 min away from the house)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha maybe they aren't for me then! I like animals that like to please!

That's why I adore Gunner.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd vote for a great Dane or a hound. You know I love my pitties, but they are such a big responsibility in terms of how the public views them, that it can really take a toll - but that's just me. I love my Bobo and wouldn't trade him for anything but I feel like I have so much responsibility keeping him safe from this idiotic society we live in that I don't know if I'd take another one on at the same time. But then again you live in CA where I'd guess people are more open minded than BSL ridden south FL... :/

I'm just gonna throw this out there, but... Finny my catahoula has a houndy personality but is also often compared to a great Dane. And well, you know how I feel about catahoulas...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> I'd vote for a great Dane or a hound. You know I love my pitties, but they are such a big responsibility in terms of how the public views them, that it can really take a toll - but that's just me. I love my Bobo and wouldn't trade him for anything but I feel like I have so much responsibility keeping him safe from this idiotic society we live in that I don't know if I'd take another one on at the same time. But then again you live in CA where I'd guess people are more open minded than BSL ridden south FL... :/
> 
> I'm just gonna throw this out there, but... Finny my catahoula has a houndy personality but is also often compared to a great Dane. And well, you know how I feel about catahoulas...


Honestly I had forgotten about them! Maybe a Catahoula would be a good choice so we dont piss off the new neighbors with a hound dog . We bought a house north of here. Its on 2 acres, 3 bed/2 bath, garage, shop/barn, and the town is only 1500 people! I wouldn't be worried about having a second pitbull. Having a pitbull is definitely a big responsibility. I am constantly critiquing his behavior looking for negative signs. I haven't settled on him being a super dog just yet  I do trust him though, not enough to leave him loose while I'm at work 

Know any good catahoula pups for adoption or breeders? It would be nice if you could elaborate on their characteristics :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd recommend the catahoula or the hound as well. You want a different breed so don't get a pittie even though I adore them as well :smile: The Great Dane would be amazing and I know they love to play, but I also know they are avid couch potatoes so may not have as much energy as Gunner so they may not make the best playmates longterm. However, I don't live with Danes and have never had ones, so I suppose I could be wrong on that account. Dobermans are also a pretty cool breed, just throwing that out there :wink:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Congrats again on the house... and I would say, pit bull! Most breeds of dog play best with their own kind- similar play style and personality. Or a different kind of bully breed- a bull terrier maybe?


I cannot say how gunner plays, but i would be hesitant on the Bull Terrier
Bull Terriers do have a VERY differant play style then most dogs, and that usually gets them into trouble.
before deciding i wanted to get another bull terrier puppy i honestly considerd fostering from the local shelter but decided against it due to the Style of play bull terriers enjoy.

Cesar tends to make many dogs nervous with is play due to this reason, even the hyper-active off the wall maniac playful dogs who just want to wrestle.
with Bull Terriers its more then wrestling, they hump,they stand on top of, its a amtter of "whos going to be on top the longest?"
even dogs are are not the nervous type CAn become nervous about this type of play and many very tolerating dogs will say "enough is enough" with that type of play
it very easily starts serious dogs fights.

heres a video of a momma and her pups playing wit ha boxer, notice how all the puppies attempt to climb on top of the boxer whenever they can, they are very mild about it but thats what older bullys do, except with more gusto>>>



.
heres another video of how bull terriers are always trying to "be on top" in play






these 2 videos didnt show it very well, but you can see bits of it, used to have a video in likes that showed it perfectly

, 2 bull terriers one on top of the other, gets knocked off the other gets on top, gets knocked off, the other gets on top gets knocked off, thats what they do, and li know amny bully owners who tell me that type of play gets there happy go lucky, doggy loving bullies into fights with even the most outgoing dogs.
so jsut a precuation with that one.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I'd recommend the catahoula or the hound as well. You want a different breed so don't get a pittie even though I adore them as well :smile: The Great Dane would be amazing and I know they love to play, but I also know they are avid couch potatoes so may not have as much energy as Gunner so they may not make the best playmates longterm. However, I don't live with Danes and have never had ones, so I suppose I could be wrong on that account. Dobermans are also a pretty cool breed, just throwing that out there :wink:


Thanks for you thoughts! I probably won't go for another pitbull. I really love having a menagerie of different types  

Never really been a big fan of Dobermans but they are beautiful. Gunners likes to play and he has energy but he also loves to sleep! HAHA


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> I cannot say how gunner plays, but i would be hesitant on the Bull Terrier
> Bull Terriers do have a VERY differant play style then most dogs, and that usually gets them into trouble.
> before deciding i wanted to get another bull terrier puppy i honestly considerd fostering from the local shelter but decided against it due to the Style of play bull terriers enjoy.
> 
> ...



I am sure Gunner would be just fine with that! He plays similarly but also zooms around trying to get them to chase him. He LOVES to be chased. I think that its hilarious because pitbulls are usually the chasers, not in Gunners case :wink: He would do just about anything to get someone to chase him. 

I asked Drew about a bull terrier and he said he would rather have another pitbull LOL


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I do second that about the bull terrier play style. Sonya doesn't typically get into trouble during play, but she does have this move that frightens every dog and owner. I call it the gator roll: flies at the dog, grabs the dog's collar, twists herself, and collapses on the ground. This typically sends the dog flying up in the air, whacking them on the ground next to her :wacko:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I would advise against a hound in your current situation. For the next couple of years you are going to be very busy with the house and putting together a household. It isn't an overnight thing. If you get a hound he will need to become pretty much the center of attention if you want him to behave like the rest of civilized society. I eat, sleep, and breathe hound because, if I didn't, he would be ll over the place. 

I don't feel that it is fair to Mikey to bring in a hound. Most young hounds really have no sense of personal space. Buck will walk right up to any dog and get in their face and he doesn't stop after one warning. I am CONSTANTLY getting on him about getting in Dude's face and Dude is probably more tolerant than Mikey.

"I like animals that like to please!"

Then you don't want a hound. Hounds are not looking to please you. They are looking to please themselves. If Buck doesn't want to do something there is no force in Heaven or Hell that will make him do it. They are very independent and really don't give a rat's ass about what you want. They will do it only if there is something in it for themselves. They CAN be changed but it isn't easy. I still have a long, hard road ahead of me to get Buck there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I would advise against a hound in your current situation. For the next couple of years you are going to be very busy with the house and putting together a household. It isn't an overnight thing. If you get a hound he will need to become pretty much the center of attention if you want him to behave like the rest of civilized society. I eat, sleep, and breathe hound because, if I didn't, he would be ll over the place.
> 
> I don't feel that it is fair to Mikey to bring in a hound. Most young hounds really have no sense of personal space. Buck will walk right up to any dog and get in their face and he doesn't stop after one warning. I am CONSTANTLY getting on him about getting in Dude's face and Dude is probably more tolerant than Mikey.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Thanks!

I don't mean "please" as is Border Collie status. :wink:

We don't plan to add a dog until next year, thats 6 months -12 months. By that time our major house projects will be over and it will be just typical maintenance. I will be able to easily introduce a dog into our lives. I know its a work in progress all the time but I always make time for my dogs, ALWAYS. They are my life. Considering we will be out of town and farther away from our friends, I will have all the more reason to dedicate more time to them. Mikey isn't a worry for me. He has places he likes to go when he wants to be alone and is fine with Gunner who is very "in your face". Another dog will allow Gunner to redirect his attention and Mikey can be left alone. Mikey isn't "I will attack you reactive". He usually gets up and goes somewhere else :smile:

You must remember, I own Gunner. He would be a disaster if I didn't eat, sleep, and breathe bully breed. I think I did a fine job with him and I look forward to adding another dog to work with.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty sure we are going to go the catahoula route. Julia that breeder has a litter planned in 2013! PERFECT!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Pretty sure we are going to go the catahoula route. Julia that breeder has a litter planned in 2013! PERFECT!


Well there ya go! I actually like them, but don't know too much about them as a breed. You have plenty of time to learn though!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Lots of interesting thoughts here- and I don't have much to add, except that the Great Danes that I have met with Mateo have been very friendly and playful, but even Mateo has learned to be cautious around them... For example, there was a huge male GD that Mateo used to play with (wrestling, some running), until the Dane started jumping and being very "bouncy" around my dog... landing on him a few times- ouch! They might even weigh the same, but the GD's body type is so different, that they play differently. We've just had to be more careful when they do play...

Anyway, I love the breed; that's just been my experience. Maybe best to hear from Dane owners. 

P.S.: What happened to the Flat-Coated Retriever plan?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you have to decide what dog fits in your life.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Lots of interesting thoughts here- and I don't have much to add, except that the Great Danes that I have met with Mateo have been very friendly and playful, but even Mateo has learned to be cautious around them... For example, there was a huge male GD that Mateo used to play with (wrestling, some running), until the Dane started jumping and being very "bouncy" around my dog... landing on him a few times- ouch! They might even weigh the same, but the GD's body type is so different, that they play differently. We've just had to be more careful when they do play...
> 
> Anyway, I love the breed; that's just been my experience. Maybe best to hear from Dane owners.
> 
> P.S.: What happened to the Flat-Coated Retriever plan?


Drew still wants a flat coat. I think that type of investment needs to wait. Duck dogs need to get diplomas and its not cheap.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see whoo you bring home!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> I can't wait to see whoo you bring home!


Thanks! Me too!

Not sure if i mentioned it but We are also building an Agility course at our new place. I plan to reuse the wood from the pool deck/filter house and the wood from the unfinished patio wall we are tearing out. 

Gunner is going to love it! We have a small agility course at the park and he will jump and climb all on his own and loves it when I run him through it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I would advise against a hound in your current situation. For the next couple of years you are going to be very busy with the house and putting together a household. It isn't an overnight thing. If you get a hound he will need to become pretty much the center of attention if you want him to behave like the rest of civilized society. I eat, sleep, and breathe hound because, if I didn't, he would be ll over the place.
> 
> I don't feel that it is fair to Mikey to bring in a hound. Most young hounds really have no sense of personal space. Buck will walk right up to any dog and get in their face and he doesn't stop after one warning. I am CONSTANTLY getting on him about getting in Dude's face and Dude is probably more tolerant than Mikey.
> 
> ...


well, buck certainly 'pleased' his royal self with bubba's privates....
and my pug just stood there and let him.

i can see buck being a challenge to train, but i also see how far he's come.....and i think you do a wonderful job with him. he's still a pup as far as i'm concerned but he's better behaved than my bubba.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree on the hound thing.. Willow was NOT a human pleasing dog.. she did whatever she wanted, whenever she wanted. She did have a good recall for a hound, but everything had to be kept out of reach from her, food wise, because she would break into, steal, anything! On the upside though, most hounds tend to be very outgoing and love people.

Our next dog will be another iggy- their play style is so weird, I think that Tess would get along best with one, and Bishop will play with anything!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We still haven decided between the 2 breeds (Catahoula and bluetick). 

I'm waiting on them both to email me back!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Did Jesse tell you the name of the other breeder? They have some gorgeous blueticks, and I'm 99% sure that they are the breeder I'm going to get my pup from


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Did Jesse tell you the name of the other breeder? They have some gorgeous blueticks, and I'm 99% sure that they are the breeder I'm going to get my pup from


No just Bucks breeder. Care to share it?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> No just Bucks breeder. Care to share it?


A pm is on its way!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> A pm is on its way!


Wooo that was quick! What are you doing up at this time? I thought this place would be dead! Lol


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Wooo that was quick! What are you doing up at this time? I thought this place would be dead! Lol


Lol! I work nights, but have tonight off. It will be 4 or 5 before I got to sleep


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Lol! I work nights, but have tonight off. It will be 4 or 5 before I got to sleep


Oh that makes sense. 

Thanks for the link


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm late to the party, but obviously you should get a "black" Boxer of your very own!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I'm late to the party, but obviously you should get a "black" Boxer of your very own!


But haven't you heard about tri colored ones now?! They're all the rage! lol Ugh the things I've found are truly amazing sometimes.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> But haven't you heard about tri colored ones now?! They're all the rage! lol Ugh the things I've found are truly amazing sometimes.



I've stopped trying to explain to people that Malcolm isn't black. Now when people say "Is he a mix? I've never seen a black Boxer!" I just tell them that "black" Boxers are all the rage now. :rockon:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I've stopped trying to explain to people that Malcolm isn't black. Now when people say "Is he a mix? I've never seen a black Boxer!" I just tell them that "black" Boxers are all the rage now. :rockon:


I will only get a "black" boxer if I can have Malcolm!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I will only get a "black" boxer if I can have Malcolm!



Ask me on the right day, and I'd ship him to you. :tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

People tell me all the time that my black french bulldog is cute.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Know any good catahoula pups for adoption or breeders? It would be nice if you could elaborate on their characteristics :biggrin:


Man I suck! I totally forgot to recheck this thread, this past week has been NUTS and not even in a good way so sorry that I've been slacking! 

Well you already got my comment on Facebook about the breeder, did they turn out to feed raw after all? I was pretty sure they did. That's great they have a litter planned around the time you're looking to add another dog! Keep checking petfinder for rescues in your area, BOTH of my houlas are rescues and I couldn't ask for better dogs. Well, Topher is a catahoula/lab mix, not a purebred. But he's still an awesome dog! He has the catahoula characteristics (which I will list below) and coloring but with the happy-go-lucky-ness and love of retrieving like a Labrador. 

I'd describe catahoulas as strong-willed dogs that are extremely loyal and form intense bonds with their people. They are often aloof with strangers, neither of mine will approach a stranger asking for attention. But I always say, the people they love, they REALLY love (and not just finn, lots of houla people have told me the same about their dogs). Finn absolutely adores my friends and he loves it when they come over. Topher had a crappy upbringing (he was tied in a hoarders backyard for the first 6 months of his life) so he's not really crazy about company or people pursuing him (not aggressive, he'll just avoid people and if forced he'll sit there and take some scratches on the head, but I don't push him like that). Anyways, theyre really crazy about "their people" and protective of their family. They're supposedly great with kids when raised with them, but mine weren't raised with kids and don't particularly like them (I didn't socialize them properly with children so thats my fault and we're working on it). They are vocal dogs when they get excited (Finn does the same obnoxious loud crying when he's happy I'm home, Jesse says buck does the same thing) and they have a great bark when necessary. They like to alert you to people coming onto your property but I wouldn't consider them neusance barkers. I'd say they're medium to high energy depending on the dog you get, mine are up and ready to go when it's time to have fun but are total couch potatoes inside the house. They are great with other animals when raised with them. Smart as whips, I'd say that they are some of the smartest dogs that I've ever worked with, they catch onto things quickly. They are independent thinkers and can be stubborn at times, but are easy to train. 

I honestly think catahoulas are the breed that fit best into my lifestyle. From what I know about you we do seem similar in our interests and hobbies, so I think a catahoula could definitely fit into your life. I don't go around telling everyone to get a catahoula because they are sensitive dogs and require a special person, but you're obviously a fabulous educated owner and I think one would fit well into your pack. 

They come in so many gorgeous colors and patterns, I really love the leopards but the patchwork patterns are beautiful as well. I'm partial to dogs with cracked eyes, both of mine have one that is cracked, I think it's beautiful. Of course I wouldn't pick a dog based on looks but it helps when you just love looking at that gorgeous beast on your couch.  it's funny too, the breed has a very wide range of size, I've seen some purebreds around 40lbs and some up to 90! All depends on the lines your breeder has. There are some breeders that breed for bobtails, I personally love the long question mark signature catahoula tail.  

But definitely keep checking petfinder as there are a lot of great catahoulas out there in rescues right now!


----------

